

Nest Recalls All 440K Protect Smoke Alarms - uptown
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/21/nest-recalls-all-440k-protect-smoke-alarms-but-will-have-them-back-on-the-market-in-weeks/

======
coreymgilmore
The recall doesn't really make sense. They provided a software update (and
instructions to the 1 or 2 people who don't connect to the internet) to fix
the issue with Nest Wave. I assume any that are recalled will just be updated
and resold. Yes, its about safety...but with the update you can disable the
alarm on Nest the same way as any other smoke detector: press the button.

